# jouer à "chérie-chéri"



## studentessa92

Dans le récit que je dois traduire, il y a une femme qui parle avec son frère en lui expliquant qu'elle est trop occupée avec son travail pour avoir une relation. La phrase est:
"Comme tu vois, mes études prennent tout mon temps et je ne peux pas jouer à «chérie-chéri». Je n'ai pas encore trouvé chaussure à mon pied"
J'ai compris le sens de la phrase me je ne sais pas comment le rendre en italien...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Studentessa,
Non so neanche io come dire, perché "jouer à chérie-chéri" non è un'espressione usuale in francese, ci manca parecchio!  Mi sa che due parole carine che si dicono in una coppia dovrebbero funzionare pure in italiano a patto però che esistano al maschile e femminile. Tesoro/?? . Ci vogliono due parole vecchiotte, dato che chéri/e sono un po' fuori moda.
Mi dispiace di non essere di maggiore aiuto.
Matou


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> a patto però che esistano al maschile e femminile. Tesoro/?? . Ci vogliono due parole vecchiotte, dato che chéri/e sono un po' fuori moda.
> Matou


Ottimo suggerimento.... perché non fare "tesorina-tesorino" o "tesorina mia-tesorino mio?


----------



## studentessa92

Sì, l'equivalente in italiano di "mon chéri" è "tesoro"... che esiste solo al maschile... la mia idea però era di non fare una traduzione letterale ma di cercare un'espressione che potesse rendere l'idea... per esempio "giocare a fare smancerie" o qualcosa del genere.. perché "jouer à chérie-chéri" è un pò come prendersi gioco degli innamorati. 
En tout cas, anche "giocare a tesorina-tesorino" non è male.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## matoupaschat

> perché "jouer à chérie-chéri" è un pò come prendersi gioco degli innamorati.


Già. Credo che l'effetto voluto sia esattamente quello, come una critica anche tinta d'invidia nei riguardi degli innamorati e dei loro giochi . Proprio per questo proponevo una traduzione ad letteram.


----------



## studentessa92

Sì, rende meglio il senso!


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao! e _giocare ai piccioncini/a fare i piccioncini? _
In italiano è già un modo un po' scherzoso per definire due innamorati sempre vicini e teneri in pubblico.


----------



## studentessa92

è vero Anaiss, non ci avevo pensato!!! in italiano si dice spesso... ma a volte nella traduzione è difficile ricordare i vari modi di dire perché ci si fa influenzare anche dall'altra lingua (in questo caso il francese)   il problema è che nella frase che devo tradurre la protagonista parla in prima persona dicendo "je ne peux pas jouer à «chérie-chéri»".. quindi poi sarebbbe "non posso giocare a fare i piccioncini" e non avrebbe senso :/


----------



## matoupaschat

Il suggerimento di Anaiss mi pare da prendere in considerazione sul serio. Non credo più che sia essenziale avere una coppia di parole femminile+maschile, che già in francese non funzionava tanto bene...


----------



## Anaiss

Uhm, non avevo valutato l'intero contesto della frase, accidenti.
Forse una soluzione c'è, ma cambiando leggermente la struttura della frase.

es. _I_ _miei studi mi prendono moltissimo e non ho tempo per giocare alla coppietta felice._


----------



## studentessa92

Siii così va già molto meglio )) in effetti neanch'io ero tanto convinta della traduzione letterale. Per fortuna tutti i racconti che sto traducendo sono ancora in fase di modifica quindi posso correggere la frase. Merci, merci merci


----------



## Anaiss

studentessa92 said:


> Siii così va già molto meglio )) in effetti neanch'io ero tanto convinta della traduzione letterale. Per fortuna tutti i racconti che sto traducendo sono ancora in fase di modifica quindi posso correggere la frase. Merci, merci merci


Mi fa piacere! Ogni tanto osare qualche trasformazione non fa male


----------



## studentessa92

Sono d'accordo, specialmente nella traduzione è giusto sperimentare varie possibilità  Merci beaucoup  et joyeuses Pâques!!


----------



## hakdz

a me è venuto in mente: "fare pucci pucci", che forse è tanto (o tanto poco) comune e comprensibile in italiano quanto "chérie-chéri" in francese (anche se probabilmente in italiano ha una connotazione leggermente più sessuale; la quale però, del resto, è presente nel seguito della frase in francese).


----------



## studentessa92

Ciao hakdz  sì in effetti anche la tua proposta andrebbe bene. Anche se in italiano "pucci pucci" è usato in un registro abbastanza colloquiale, tra innamorati appunto. Nella traduzione vorrei cercare di usare uno stile più adeguato a un testo letterario perché poi la frase sarebbe: _I_ _miei studi mi prendono moltissimo e non ho tempo per giocare a fare pucci pucci. _La frase seguente l'ho tradotta così: _Non ho ancora trovato la persona giusta_.


----------

